# Graphic card Ati radeon HD7850 and X

## philipo

Hello, I built new pc with ati HD7850 and I  have problem to configure X. Procedure was that I put to make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" and then emerge xorg-x11. Next I started Xorg -configure but it fail with message "No devices to configure". Fglrx module looks that works good. Is any settings in kernel which i should use?Thanks for help! i7-3820,ga-x79-ud3, kernel-3.6.11

----------

## DONAHUE

did you 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

did you run

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

aticonfig --initial
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> did you 
> 
> ```
> emerge linux-firmware
> ```
> ...

 

afaik linux-firmware contains the fw for the foss driver, Fglrx should run regardless if it is installed or not.

----------

## philipo

I tried emerge linux-firmware, but it did not help. 

I put lsmod and fglrx was showed but in column "used by" is 0 (i think it should not be). Next I put dmesg and I found ATi radeon 7800 ..etc.... which is ok.Last edited by philipo on Wed Jan 16, 2013 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you ran aticonfig --initial as DONAHUE suggested? if so, make sure X uses the resulting file and if so, please post the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## philipo

yes, and when I startx I got blank screen computer freeze. Now I am at work -xorg.log can send later.

I check kernel and try reinstall ati-drivers per http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#Installing...I will see...

----------

## philipo

I little play with this but without results   :Sad: 

my Xorg.0.log:

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (var/run/acpid.socket) (no such file or directory)

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI :0@1:0:1)

(WW) fglrx(0) Board is unkown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0) Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0) Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) Warning, couldn§t open module evdev
```

----------

## philipo

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (var/run/acpid.socket) (no such file or directory)
```

ACPID resolved I started with /etc/init.d/acpid start and then put "rc-update add acpid boot"

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge wgetpaste

rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

aticonfig --initial |  wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

startx | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

lspci -k |wgetpaste

emerge --info | wgetpaste

emerge -s ati-drivers xorg-server | wgetpaste
```

and post url's returned here

----------

## philipo

 :Very Happy: , do not know how, but I resolved it.

 I disabled 

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->
```

in kernel, then remerge ati-drivers and xorg-drivers, started acpi and emerge twm xclock and xterm. Thank you for help

----------

## DONAHUE

fglrx provides its own DRM, good work

----------

## philipo

but keyboard and mouse did not work  :Sad: . I try again generate xorg.conf

----------

## philipo

I am not able generate xorg.conf with Xorg -configure

Every time a I got "No devices to configure. Configuration failed"..it is same as at the beginning...

----------

## DONAHUE

Don't even try this: *Quote:*   

> I am not able generate xorg.conf with Xorg -configure 
> 
> Every time a I got "No devices to configure. Configuration failed"..it is same as at the beginning...

 

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

aticonfig --initial
```

 is for your needs even if Xorg --configure worked.

----------

## philipo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Don't even try this: *Quote:*   I am not able generate xorg.conf with Xorg -configure 
> 
> Every time a I got "No devices to configure. Configuration failed"..it is same as at the beginning... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

But aticonfig --initial generate only for monitor and graphic card I need add keyboard, mouse etc.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
```

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf
```

and posting the url's returned would help analysis

----------

## philipo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
> ```
> ...

 

Great! It works. 

I think, it was mistake that I do not put X to USE in make.conf

----------

## philipo

Ok, X working now...I will continue on KDE desktop. Thank you

----------

## DONAHUE

you might want to 

```
eselect profile list
```

 and select a profile that matches your intended use like desktop or desktop/kde or .. then emerge -uND world; a useful profile incorporates a good basic set of USE flags.

----------

## philipo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> you might want to 
> 
> ```
> eselect profile list
> ```
> ...

 

I selected "5" with KDE when installing base system,  I try do emerge -uND world

----------

